# •Yard sale and service• 🌹ONLINE🌹



## Lynnatchii (Jun 29, 2020)

I will doing services and a yard sale. Here are the yard sale Items.
I will do :
Weeding
Watering flowers
Planting
And more!
If you want to give me a tip, I prefer tbt or nmt. But it's not necessary!
Thank for reading this, I hope you're interested!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Bump

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Changed from selling to giveaway due the lack of interest.


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

hi! You can water my flowers for 3 starfragments?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry, but I can't. Someone is using the switch right now


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

airysuit said:


> hi! You can water my flowers for 3 starfragments?


Hi again! I can water your flowers, but if you want to pay or give a tip, I prefer tbt or nmt. You don't have to btw, I'll water them for free!


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

I can tip in tbt! Thats fine  ill send a pm!


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Can I have the heart and mom’s apron!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> Can I have the heart and mom’s apron!


Which mom apron? The M or the flowers?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 1, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Which mom apron? The M or the flowers?


The flowers if possible


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Sure!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Your island or mine?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AndrewGK (Jul 1, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Bump



are you still available for late night watering say about 1030pm ET? 

and i'm paying you 20K IGB for watering my flowers i insist


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes I'm available, but I don't need bells. If you want to pay or tip, I prefer tbt or nmt. But you don't have to!


----------



## AndrewGK (Jul 1, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Yes I'm available, but I don't need bells. If you want to pay or tip, I prefer tbt or nmt. But you don't have to!



I have 43 TBT now is that enough?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## AndrewGK (Jul 1, 2020)

DC is ----- 

I will walk in circles/clap for each area i want u to flower pls 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

and i have watering cans for you to use 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

and i have watering cans for you to use


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

There's someone on my island rn, I'll be there when she leaves!


----------



## Mt_Moon (Jul 1, 2020)

If you're doing any more tonight, you can come water some of my flowers!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 1, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## Ya boi (Jul 2, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I will doing services and a yard sale. Here are the yard sale Items.
> I will do :
> Weeding
> Watering flowers
> ...



Hi, I know this isn't exactly what uve said but on my island I have a little trading marketplace (you can also get a free mystery bag) but nobody has visited it so far and I could do with some room to put some more stuff up or some new items. So I was wondering if you would like to come to my island and check out the little marketplace? I can even tip you if ud like 

Have a nice day


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 2, 2020)

Ya boi said:


> Hi, I know this isn't exactly what uve said but on my island I have a little trading marketplace (you can also get a free mystery bag) but nobody has visited it so far and I could do with some room to put some more stuff up or some new items. So I was wondering if you would like to come to my island and check out the little marketplace? I can even tip you if ud like
> 
> Have a nice day


Sure! I'll just open the game


----------



## Ya boi (Jul 2, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Sure! I'll just open the game


Oki doki, tysm


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 2, 2020)

I have to do a trade with someone, would you mind waiting?


----------



## Ya boi (Jul 2, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I have to do a trade with someone, would you mind waiting?


Of course just let me know when you're free


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 2, 2020)

I can do it right now!


----------



## Ya boi (Jul 2, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I can do it right now!


Oki doki, I'll message u


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 3, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Bump


Available?


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi there! May I come past your island for the yard sale


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 3, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> Available?


Yes I am



Katya01 said:


> Hi there! May I come past your island for the yard sale


Sure! What items do you want?


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 3, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Yes I am
> 
> 
> Sure! What items do you want?


I have a bunch of flowers needing to relocate for now on my beach so I can section my land are you up for it? Warning I have a lot as in a lot of flowers. Shovels will be provided!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 3, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> I have a bunch of flowers needing to relocate for now on my beach so I can section my land are you up for it? Warning I have a lot as in a lot of flowers. Shovels will be provided!


Sure! After the yard sale (the other person)


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 3, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Sure! After the yard sale (the other person)


Alrighty sounds good just pm when you’re ready!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 3, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> Alrighty sounds good just pm when you’re ready!


The other person haven't respond so you're up next!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Paquino (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello can you help us get rid flowers for me in like 30 minutes


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm sorry for the late response, do you still need help?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey again! Could I please have the pitfall seed diy, heart apron, yellow killim style carpet, and sweater vest if they’re still availablev


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 4, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> Hey again! Could I please have the pitfall seed diy, heart apron, yellow killim style carpet, and sweater vest if they’re still availablev


I am so sorry! I already asleep when you asked that! I'm really sorry


----------



## fullmetal (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey! Is the mum cushion diy still available?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes it is!


----------



## fullmetal (Jul 5, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Yes it is!


Your island or mine?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 5, 2020)

Do you have Daisy Mae on your island? If yes, I'll come to your island if that's ok


----------



## fullmetal (Jul 5, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Do you have Daisy Mae on your island? If yes, I'll come to your island if that's ok


Unfortunately shes not here anymore ! ):


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh no, that's alright! But I still want to come, if that's ok


----------



## fullmetal (Jul 5, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Oh no, that's alright! But I still want to come, if that's ok


Sure, I’ll PM you my dodo code!


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 5, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I am so sorry! I already asleep when you asked that! I'm really sorry


That’s okay! I’m available now  I also have Daisy mae if you need her


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 5, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> That’s okay! I’m available now  I also have Daisy mae if you need her


I'm not currently available, and someone already take the heart apron


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 5, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I'm not currently available, and someone already take the heart apron


I don’t mind the other stuff and not the heart apron  can you let me know when you’re free?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 5, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> I don’t mind the other stuff and not the heart apron  can you let me know when you’re free?


Sure ^^


----------

